# A mocked up project 1959



## fatbike (Jan 28, 2021)

This has a look, needs some work. Original chain guard and fender guards came with and they are not house painted like the frame is, it's a dark blue. I tossed this seat on and thought it is appropriate for this bike. Not sure what I'm going to do with this one yet. 36 spoke rear S2 and 28 spoke front wheel early style.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 29, 2021)

fatbike said:


> This has a look, needs some work.




You did mean 1969? love the look of this bike , clearly has been ridden like a stingray should be. The seat and handlebars set it off. I just picked up another set of the same bars for my 65 fleet going stingray style. Did you have that seat for sale? Make sure to keep us posted on fate of this one.


----------



## fatbike (Jan 29, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> You did mean 1969? love the look of this bike , clearly has been ridden like a stingray should be. The seat and handlebars set it off. I just picked up another set of the same bars for my 65 fleet going stingray style. Did you have that seat for sale? Make sure to keep us posted on fate of this one.



Yes I do have the seat FS in another post. No this frame is dated 59. I have the chain guard and original mud guards. this seat came off a recent purchased 70 cobbled together bike with an array of year parts. This bike has the look, but needs attention, not sure If I'm ready to give it that yet; plus these early frames are small with short crank arms, not great adult riding. Maybe the fate of this needs to be in another hands.


----------

